
Show HN: Desational – Removing Sensation, Fluff and Nonsense from News - joeblau
Hello HNers,<p>On Dec 27, 2018 I started working on this side project as a way to dive into natural language processing and machine learning. The question I had: Could I take a news article and remove all of the sensation, fluff, and non-news content from it?<p>The result: Desational.  What this project consists of the following components:<p><pre><code>    - newsapi.org data source
    - Desationalizer source code repo for machine teaching, training, and prediction.
    - Hugo Static Website
    - GitLab pipleline corn jobs updating the site every hour
</code></pre>
I&#x27;ll have more detailed blog posts about how I teach, train, and predict using machine learning, but I wanted to share here and get feedback on the project?<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;desational.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;desational.com</a>
======
PaulHoule
Man there are a lot of articles about the Galaxy S10?

Is this removing whole sensational articles or is it removing sensational
content from articles or both?

~~~
joeblau
This is removing sensational content from the articles. It's using a model to
determine which sentences in the article are "not news" and stripping those
out.

~~~
PaulHoule
So if there was some article about Donald Trump it would strip all or most of
the sentences?

